
Darpa needs private tunnels in a hurry - anigbrowl
https://twitter.com/DARPA/status/1166736432901308416
======
rrggrr
The project timeline is ... scary.

~~~
demolish40beers
The timeline doesn't necessarily mean that DARPA needs the tunnel data by
August 30. The timeline might mean that an MIT person is at DARPA, and
understands that it will be convenient to collect the tunnel data during
Orange Tour planning:
[http://tech.mit.edu/V123/N36/36orange.36n.html](http://tech.mit.edu/V123/N36/36orange.36n.html)

